# 1965-to -2004



## evilbob (Sep 3, 2004)

Its good to see that pro BB are making some money

I think that this is good and can only bring in more people to the sport of BB

Here is A run down of all the Olympia winners from 1965- to day

*. *

Mr. Olympia, Year-By-Year Recap

1965 Larry Scott New York, United States ---

1966 Larry Scott New York, United States $1,000

1967 Sergio Oliva New York, United States $1,000

1968 Sergio Oliva New York, United States $1,000

1969 Sergio Oliva New York, United States $1,000

1970 Arnold Schwarzenegger New York, United States $1,000

1971 Arnold Schwarzenegger Paris, France $1,000

1972 Arnold Schwarzenegger Essen, West Germany $1,000

1973 Arnold Schwarzenegger New York, United States

1974 Arnold Schwarzenegger New York, United States $1,000

1975 Arnold Schwarzenegger Pretoria, South Africa $2,500

1976 Franco Columbu Columbus, United States $5,000

1977 Frank Zane Columbus, United States $13,000

1978 Frank Zane Columbus, United States $26,000

1979 Frank Zane Columbus, United States $50,000

1980 Arnold Schwarzenegger Sydney, Australia $50,000

1981 Franco Columbu Columbus, United States $50,000

1982 Chris ****erson London, England $50,000

1983 Samir Bannout Munich, West Germany $50,000

1984 Lee Haney New York, United States $100,000

1985 Lee Haney Brussels, Belgium $100,000

1986 Lee Haney Columbus, United States $120,000

1987 Lee Haney Göteborg, Sweden $120,000

1988 Lee Haney Los Angeles, United States $150,000

1989 Lee Haney Rimini, Italy $170,000

1990 Lee Haney Chicago, United States $200,000

1991 Lee Haney Orlando, United States $250,000

1992 Dorian Yates Helsinki, Finland $275,000

1993 Dorian Yates Atlanta, United States $275,000

1994 Dorian Yates Atlanta, United States $275,000

1995 Dorian Yates Atlanta, United States $275,000

1996 Dorian Yates Chicago, United States $275,000

1997 Dorian Yates Long Beach, United States $300,000

1998 Ronnie Coleman New York, United States $300,000

1999 Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, United States $311,000

2000 Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, United States $325,000

2001 Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, United States $351,000

2002 Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, United States $381,000

2003 Ronnie Coleman Las Vegas, United States $404,000


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

but its still not much if you take other sports into account, i mean forget the other guys who have to do all the shows to even qualify for the"O", ronnie will prepare all year for the Olympia and at a push earn $500,000, your average to good football player in the premiership on say £50,000 will earn that in 10weeks, Hell your Beckhams, Rooneys, and the like will probably earn it in 5 weeks:eek: , and i know who puts in more work, the guys who do it all year round and then have to hit a diet for 12-15 weeks, i think its still not enough for what they do.


----------



## evilbob (Sep 3, 2004)

BB's will never earn as much as some sports men

Most will never make a good living out of it. But if there was more on TV and they showed more then the money would go up to.

Who puts in more work, ???

We all know that BB are the ones&#8230; I think they don't enough too mate.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

john33 said:


> but its still not much if you take other sports into account, i mean forget the other guys who have to do all the shows to even qualify for the"O", ronnie will prepare all year for the Olympia and at a push earn $500,000, your average to good football player in the premiership on say £50,000 will earn that in 10weeks, Hell your Beckhams, Rooneys, and the like will probably earn it in 5 weeks:eek: , and i know who puts in more work, the guys who do it all year round and then have to hit a diet for 12-15 weeks, i think its still not enough for what they do.


I think you'll find that the the amounts are the TOTAL prize fund - NOT the first place prize. So Ronnie wouldn't get $400K for winning - he'd probably pick up more like $150-200K.

Bear in mind though, that's likely not the majority of his earnings. He probably gets paid a STACK for advertising, product endorsements, photo shoots, interviews, personal appearances, seminars, guest posing etc etc etc. Also many pro-BBers have plenty of sideline business, such as supplement companies, and some are involved heavily in property.

It's kinda funny that you say "at a push earn $500K"... that's half a million bucks and it sounds like you don't consider that a lot of money!!!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

big said:


> I think you'll find that the the amounts are the TOTAL prize fund - NOT the first place prize. So Ronnie wouldn't get $400K for winning - he'd probably pick up more like $150-200K.
> 
> Bear in mind though, that's likely not the majority of his earnings. He probably gets paid a STACK for advertising, product endorsements, photo shoots, interviews, personal appearances, seminars, guest posing etc etc etc. Also many pro-BBers have plenty of sideline business, such as supplement companies, and some are involved heavily in property.
> 
> It's kinda funny that you say "at a push earn $500K"... that's half a million bucks and it sounds like you don't consider that a lot of money!!!


First of all your probably right in what you say about the prize money but mines was a leed on from someone elses post so i didnt go and check their earnings, so i,ll give you that. 

So lets go top whack and say he gets $200k, thats only £100-£150k our money, Not good for a guy at the top of his sport, who prepares all year for a nites work, and while were here there was no mention what so ever about sponsorship or endorsments so that wasnt taken into consideration, but seeing you brought it up how much do you think rooney will make on endorsments or Tiger woods, just to use someone out of football?, i,ll bet he earns more than $300k a year!

Mate im a bodybuilder all be it a beginner, im on their side and i think anyone could see that in my post, and now to your last point, i dont think $500k or £250-£300k is a lot of money, well for a pro at the top of their sport, its not, and its not just bodybuilding, lots of other lesser sportspeople should get more cash!

Now to me who earns about £20k a year hell yes its a sh1t load of money, but hey we werent talking about me were we?


----------



## evilbob (Sep 3, 2004)

If the amounts are the TOTAL prize or not im not shore of

Well $150-200K is not all that bad for one night work.

Yes Big most do make these on product endorsements


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

evilbob said:


> If the amounts are the TOTAL prize or not im not shore of
> 
> Well $150-200K is not all that bad for one night work.
> 
> Yes Big most do make these on product endorsements


, and i agree, but your post was more regarding how the MR "O", prize money has gone up through the years. Look guys im sorry to go on, and ive even quoted 1 nites work, but when we talk about Ronnie Coleman, ok being on stage is 1 nites work, but its taken him a year to prep for it, i only ask for what he has gone through all year, does it still seem like such a large pay day?


----------



## ShowMe (Sep 23, 2004)

> is not all that bad for one night work


One nights work? are you serious!?

I think the steriods issue will always limit the acceptance of pro body building...Unfortunately.

I personally think it's getting a bit out of control.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

They eat that up in gear in a year.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

hackskii said:


> They eat that up in gear in a year.


 seem like such a great return after all, anyway THE "O" aint about the cash, its about the title.lol i think:confused: .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

john33 said:


> seem like such a great return after all, anyway THE "O" aint about the cash, its about the title.lol i think:confused: .


It took you guys 10 posts to get to that? These guys aren't doing it for the money. They are doing it for the ego. Come on. Even Ronnie Coleman has labeled himself as the biggest man on the planet. It is not about the money. It never has. Why do you guys put gear in your body? Is it to make money? It is the same reason why girls get implants! To feel better about yourselves.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

didnt you just come in earlier winger and settle the whole thing for us,lol .  .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

john33 said:


> didnt you just come in earlier winger and settle the whole thing for us,lol .  .


Rolling on the floor laughing my fcuing ass off<-----------------------


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

winger said:


> Rolling on the floor laughing my fcuing ass off<-----------------------


to rolling on the floor laughing my aas off,lol ,

but winger i feel to really do your comedy genius the credit it deserves i need to give my fav winger quote, when asking for fellow uk-muscle member to post some pics this masterpiece came out, " Lets see the balls dude, post some pics of the balls" , seriously my fav since joining uk-m, you the man,dude .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

john33 said:


> " Lets see the balls dude, post some pics of the balls" , seriously my fav since joining uk-m, you the man,dude .


Well if the guy is 300 pounds of solid muscle and 10% bodyfat and his ball sack looks like an ear loobe...................... I suspect he is on gear, thats just me though.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

You`ve also got to take into consideration that larry scott only did 10mg dbol a day and won the olympia,bet coleman takes 10mg a minute for his trophy:eek:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If I looked like that I would be in the movies.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Funny thing really aint it that he nevr did go in the movies like steve reeves did or reg park,scott would have made a fortune,probably didnt go in due to being a religous thing(mormon)thats also why he gave up bodybuilding because taking steroids was conflicting with his religeous beliefs and made him uneasy.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

john33 said:


> but seeing you brought it up how much do you think rooney will make on endorsments or Tiger woods, just to use someone out of football?, i,ll bet he earns more than $300k a year!


It's supply and demand. More people know who Rooney is, and more people will buy products based on his endorsements, so he'll get paid more.

There are plenty of sports (martial arts, table tennis, badminton, netball) that have just as larger, or larger following than bodybuilding, but the top athletes in the sport get paid a whole lot less than bodybuilders.

Also, in golf, Woods is the exception - a bit like Arnie in bodybuilding. Prize money in golf if I remember correctly is actually pretty similar to bodybuilding.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

we could go round in circles with this mate, im well aware other sports some larger some smaller get less money and some more money, and woods was just an example as he is at the top?, debateable,sp?, but just for an example of someone not at the top i was watching the ryder cup recentley and i think i recall hearing a commentator saying that colin montgomery and segio garcia both earned somewhere in the region of £2.5 million pounds, each or around that for the last year, now niether of them are in the same earning as woods., so i dont think bodybuilders get anywhere near what golfers get paid.


----------

